# Husbando Tournament Discussion Thread



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

yes, yes. We're back at it again. What's that you say? "Why husbando?" "What happened to the waifus?"

Here's your answer:


Welcome to the nomination thread for NF's husbando tournament which is being done under high demand.



*What is this? *
This is a husbando tournament where we decide who is the best male anime character. The winner will be decided by popular vote.

*Who will be handling this tournament?*
@Sassy will be your host for the tournament. She will be handling the voting threads and roster. As a former host of the waifu competition, I'll be supporting her.

*How do I nominate a character?*
Post your nominations in this thread or PM me or @Sassy . They will be recorded and added to the roster until nominations close.

*What are the rules for submitting nomations?

Here are a set of guidelines to follow for this process:

1) You can nominate up to 3 favorite male characters for now. Sassy can decide if she wants to increase this limit. And yes, it has to be a guy. Three is a tentative number. Up to five maximum though if you want to nominate more. 

2) Nominations can be from any manga or anime

3) Write out the entire series name and character name when nominating someone

4) Nominating a guy who has already been nominated is completely fine.
*
Nominations will close on March 13th. Get the word out about it to get as much as possible.* 


*​

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 9, 2018)

A simple man who wishes to live a peaceful life. *Yoshikage Kira
*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NO (Mar 9, 2018)

Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)

Urouge (One Piece)

Hit (Dragon Ball Super)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 9, 2018)

Not participating but just wanted to say the only anime character i ever wanted to have sex with and marry is Sinbad from Magi.



Just saying he is a very well drawn character.  ​

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 9, 2018)

Gray (Fairy Tail)

Law (One Piece)

Genos  (OPM)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Not participating but just wanted to say the only anime character i ever wanted to have sex with and marry is Sinbad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying he is a very well drawn character.  ​



sinbad would be a great addition to the tournament so no harm in nominating him even if you won't be voting later on.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 9, 2018)

Araragi said:


> sinbad would be a great addition to the tournament so no harm in nominating him even if you won't be voting later on.



He would be a great addition yes but i will be good.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2018)

is this anime only or is it like the last one?


----------



## NO (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> is this anime only or is it like the last one?


Can you read?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2018)

>reading posts by olcers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Mar 9, 2018)

Sebastian (Black Butler)

That's it. GG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> is this anime only or is it like the last one?


Anime or manga
I personally rather not accept vidya since it kinda felt off when we did this last time but that's sassy's decision to make 

So for now you can just nominate your characters from whatever platform you want(anime, manga, or vidya) and sassy will let you know if she wont accept them


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 9, 2018)

Gintoki Sakata

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2018)

Araragi said:


> Anime or manga
> I personally rather not accept vidya since it kinda felt off when we did this last time but that's sassy's decision to make
> 
> So for now you can just nominate your characters from whatever platform you want(anime, manga, or vidya) and sassy will let you know if she wont accept them





nobody watches anime here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> nobody watches anime here


okay

but i literally just said nominate whoever you want

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 9, 2018)

I nominate Naruto (Boruto) btw

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Old 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >reading posts by olcers


olc'er posts are the only posts that matter though


----------



## Hit The Badass (Mar 9, 2018)

Ainz the best husbando

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> nobody watches anime here



I actually just started watching Nikita its a pretty good series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 9, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Ainz the best husbando



He looks a little boney. He needs to eat more.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2018)

gutts (berserk)

astolfo (fate: apocrypha)

sagara sanosuke (rurouni kenshin)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Atlas (Mar 9, 2018)

Krillin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atem (Mar 9, 2018)

Soma Cruz.

Besides the obvious? He can eat the souls of his enemies, and make their abilities his. He looks fabulous in a fur coat. He used to be Dracula but now he fights for the sake of humanity. Which is really hot. Something about charismatic villains trying to find redemption gets me rock hard. He has hundreds of years of experience in both combat, and in bed. He has excellent taste in women, and was a great father to his son while his wife Lisa was still alive.  He is basically the devil, and the avatar of the polar opposite of God known as Chaos. Which means he got access to every sexy demonic trick in the book. He can steal a person's heart with a glace, and condemn them to hell. Yet, they will still love him for it any way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 9, 2018)

Adding Eishi Tsukasa (Shokugeki no soma) as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 9, 2018)

Rance - Rance
Kazuma - Kono Suba
Kazuma - Kaze no Stigma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sousuke Sagara - Full Metal Panic 
Hak - Akatsuki No Yona 


Let me think of another one of my ship half’s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 9, 2018)

Speed O Sound Sonic(OPM)

Kurapika(Hunter X Hunter)

Byakuya Kuchiki(Bleach)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 9, 2018)

Charlotte Katakuri - One Piece

Takamura Mamoru - Hajime no Ippo

Itou Kaiji - Ultimate Survivor Kaiji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milady (Mar 9, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> I nominate Naruto (Boruto) btw



I nominate Sasuke (Boruto) 

Is that how this works?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2018)

Illumi (HxH)
L (Death Note)
Diramuid (Fate Zero)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Milady said:


> I nominate Sasuke (Boruto)
> 
> Is that how this works?


yep, just character name and series is all we need


----------



## Araragi (Mar 9, 2018)

Roƅ said:


> Illumi (HxH)
> L (Death Note)
> Diramuid (Fate Zero)


>diarmuid

>not even kiritsugu

but why

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ignition (Mar 9, 2018)

Husbandos huh, sure why not?

Akatsuki no Yona @ Shin-Ah



Akagami no Shirayuki @ Obi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Mar 9, 2018)

Araragi said:


> >diarmuid
> 
> >not even kiritsugu
> 
> but why


Kiritsugu in my top 3 animango all time. But Lancer is Husbando-tier. 

Duh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NO (Mar 9, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> Adding Eishi Tsukasa (Shokugeki no soma) as well


Sigh, you can ONLY have 3 nominations.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2018)

Fuck it. It's a movie but it's part of a video game story and all of the characters are CG so they are technically 2D.

Nyx Ulric from* Kingsglaive*, what a badass.

It's part of the story of Final Fantasy XV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Charmed (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll nominate:

1. Sasori (Naruto)

*Spoiler*: __ 









2. Haruka Nanase (FREE!)

*Spoiler*: __ 











3. Makoto Tachibana (FREE!)


*Spoiler*: __ 







MakoHaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Sigh, you can ONLY have 3 nominations.


nah she's fine

that was just a tentative number on my part. I dont think sassy will stop people from nominating up to 5. If sassy does choose to stick with the 3 nomination rule, she'll only include the first 3 nominations anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Mar 10, 2018)

Mamoru Chiba - Sailor Moon
Sora - No Game No Life
Viktor Nikiforov- Yuri on Ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 10, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Sigh, you can ONLY have 3 nominations.



Switching Gray out for Eishi then 

Oh damn I just remembered ValI Lucifer 

Wondering if I should switch Genos out for him


----------



## Fëanáro (Mar 10, 2018)

Shark Husbando: Kisame Hoshigaki
Got-Wood Husbando: Hashirama Senju
Flash-Me-Baby Husbando: Minato Namikaze

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> nah she's fine
> 
> that was just a tentative number on my part. I dont think sassy will stop people from nominating up to 5. If sassy does choose to stick with the 3 nomination rule, she'll only include the first 3 nominations anyways.



Cool


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 10, 2018)

If my one true waifu had to settle down with someone in her universe who wasn't me, I'd be cool with it if were Leorio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Visa (Mar 10, 2018)

The 25th Baam (Tower of God)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NO (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> nah she's fine
> 
> that was just a tentative number on my part. I dont think sassy will stop people from nominating up to 5. If sassy does choose to stick with the 3 nomination rule, she'll only include the first 3 nominations anyways.


-.-


Pandamonium said:


> Switching Gray out for Eishi then
> 
> Oh damn I just remembered ValI Lucifer
> 
> Wondering if I should switch Genos out for him


Why would you switch out Gray?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 10, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> -.-
> 
> Why would you switch out Gray?



Because of process of elimination 

I like the others on the list more so he was the first to go, but now this doesn't matter since I can choose more

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Mar 10, 2018)

I nominate :

Black Butler - Sebastian

Attack on Titans - Levi Ackerman 

Kuroko no Basket - Tetsuya Kuroko


----------



## NO (Mar 10, 2018)

Adding these 2 to complete my 5:
Gray (Fairy Tail)
Shunsui Kyōraku (Bleach)​


Pandamonium said:


> Because of process of elimination
> 
> I like the others on the list more so he was the first to go, but now this doesn't matter since I can choose more


o I thought you were trolling me. mb.


----------



## Ignition (Mar 10, 2018)

Was debating hard about my third option but let it be Cu Chulainn (Fate) because fuck Diarmuid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 10, 2018)

Ushiromiya Battler (Umineko)



Dude pretty much trounces everyone in how much of a badass he is throughout the series...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 10, 2018)

1. Naruto Uzumaki (Boruto)
2. Kenshin Himura (Rurouni Kenshin)
3. Vash the Stampede (Trigun)

All of them good looking, powerful, affectionate to their wives, and great with kids. All the markings of Prime Husbando material in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Mar 10, 2018)

Freeza

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NW (Mar 10, 2018)

Sousuke Sagara - Full Metal Panic
Zeref Dragneel - Fairy Tail
Ken Kaneki - Tokyo Ghoul
Obito Uchiha - Naruto
Takato Matsuki - Digimon Tamers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

Gyro Zeppeli
Kira Yoshikage
Rohan Kishibe

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Mar 10, 2018)

to make it 5...

gutts (berserk)

sagara sanosuke (rurouni kenshin)

swapping out astolfo for shinya kogami (psycho pass)

younger toguro (yuyu hakusho)

hisoka (hunter x hunter)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian said:


> Gyro Zeppeli
> Kira Yoshikage
> Rohan Kishibe



Replace kira w funny Valentine since someone got kira

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 10, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Adding these 2 to complete my 5:
> Gray (Fairy Tail)
> Shunsui Kyōraku (Bleach)​
> 
> o I thought you were trolling me. mb.



I rarely ever troll

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He looks a little boney. He needs to eat more.


Bone daddy. 



Brian said:


> Gyro Zeppeli
> Kira Yoshikage
> Rohan Kishibe


Thank you for getting Rohan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue (Mar 10, 2018)

Reminder that if you have more than one husbando and/or waifu, you don't have a husbando, you have a harem and you are a haremfag and should die for the crime of pretending you're in love.

Also nominating Producer (Idolm@ster) Domon Kasshu (G Gundam) and Fujioka Haruhi (Ouran High School Host Club).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 10, 2018)

So this going to be a fighting sex appeal tournament right?


----------



## Bubs (Mar 10, 2018)

Eh, might as well nominate a couple just for the fun of it 

Son Gokū (_Dragon Ball_)
Uzumaki Naruto (_Naruto_)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2018)

Time Breaker said:


> Son Gokū (_Dragon Ball_)
> Uzumaki Naruto (_Naruto_)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 10, 2018)

i nominate sasuke and itachi

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ignition (Mar 10, 2018)

Can we forbid mainstream characters? reading this thread is painful

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Atem (Mar 10, 2018)

Also, I nominate Genji's ass.


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll add Link if we doing 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Mar 10, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> I rarely ever troll


Why you lying?


----------



## Larcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Tatsuhiro Satō (Welcome to the NHK)
Masayoshi Hazama (Samurai Flamenco)
Lelouch Vi Britannia (Code Geass)


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 10, 2018)

Also

I nominate Killmonger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NO (Mar 10, 2018)

Blue said:


> Domon Kasshu (G Gundam)


An oddly specific fetish.


----------



## Alaude (Mar 10, 2018)

I'll nominate 5 since it was possible. 

Reinhard Von Lohengramm (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
Yang Wenli (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
Char Aznable (Gundam)
Kamille Bidan (Zeta Gundam)
Jae-Ha (Akatsuki no Yona)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 10, 2018)

I can understand not liking Goku since he was a pretty deadbeat dad, but why the hate for Naruto?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 10, 2018)

My third nomination is Setsuna F. Seiei - Mobile Suit Gundam 00

 gotta Rep the culture


----------



## Garcher (Mar 10, 2018)

Archer (Fate Stay Night)

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 10, 2018)

Sousuke Sagara (Full Metal Panic)

Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)

Ryosuke Takahashi (Initial D)

Mamoru Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)

Hiko Seijuro (Kenshin)


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2018)

Sogeking (OP)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Courier Six (Mar 10, 2018)

Bondrewed (made in abyss)

Kaiman (Dorohedro)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Guts (Berserk)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Courier Six (Mar 10, 2018)

Ignition said:


> Was debating hard about my third option but let it be Cu Chulainn (Fate) because fuck Diarmuid.


You know you could've just said Lancer and saved everyone the trouble of a quick google search?


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 10, 2018)

Reiner Braun (Shingeki no Kyojin)


Giant Dad (Dark Souls)

Donquixote Doflamingo (One Piece)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ignition (Mar 10, 2018)

Rali said:


> You know you could've just said Lancer and saved everyone the trouble of a quick google search?



There are many lancers


----------



## Saishin (Mar 10, 2018)

Natsuki Subaru - Re:Zero



Armin Arlert - Shingeki no Kyojin



Decim - Death Parade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Courier Six (Mar 10, 2018)

Ignition said:


> There are many lancers


But only one that (most) people actually know about it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

fuck, even 5 is too little 
*
*
0) Sephiroth (FF7 & Crisis Core) - _just in case vidya gets allowed_ (it really should tbh)
1) Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
2) Madara Uchiha (Naruto)
3) Crocodile (One Piece)
4) Shizuo Heiwajima (Durarara)
5) Yoh Asakura (Shaman King)
6) Hei/BK-201 (Darker than Black)


Law/Hit/Itachi have been nominated already, I gotta use dem limited slots smartly @jayjay³²


@Pocalypse *get in here and nominate Aizen-sama, I left him to you !!! *and Blackbeard too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 10, 2018)

Nominating best boy Escanor of course

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

I actually had to think about this more than about the waifu nominations


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 10, 2018)

Sephirot - Final Fantasy VII
Dante - Devil May Cry
Itachi - Naruto
Alucard - Hellsing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

some1 nominate:

Kenshiro
Kamina / Simon / Viral / Lordgenome / Kittan
all the JoJos
more Bleach husbandos


----------



## Naruto (Mar 10, 2018)

Your Dream Husband



*Maes Hughes* (Full Metal Alchemist): ★★★★★



Your Highschool Crush



*Gourry Gabriev* (Slayers): ★★★★☆



The Guy Your Girlfriend Tells You Not To Worry About



*Joseph Joestar* (JoJo's Bizarre Adventure): ★★★☆☆

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Armin Arlert - Shingeki no Kyojin




>war criminal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

where the Zoro fans at ?


----------



## Karma (Mar 10, 2018)

Vegito (Dragon Ball)

Kakashi Hatake (Naruto)

Kisuke Urahara (Bleach)

Ban (Nanatsu no Taizai)

Adam (Nier Automata )

What are the rules about characters who look and act male but are genderless, like Piccolo

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Kenshiro*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

fuck, if vidya was allowed, I would have nominated Kazuma Kiryu


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 10, 2018)

Sasuke Uchiha (Naruto/Boruto) 



OG Winner coming through

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Mar 10, 2018)

I humbly nominate 
Sasuke Uchiha 
The one and only, the legendary and the best character from (Naruto/Boruto).

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

1) Aizen Sosuke (Bleach)



2) Ginko (Mushishi)



3) Askeladd (Vinland Saga)



4) Gilgamesh (Fate/Zero)



5) Claire Stanfield (Baccano!)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

@Pocalypse I knew you would nom Gil too


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Pocalypse I knew you would nom Gil too


----------



## Mariko (Mar 10, 2018)

This thread in one pic:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 10, 2018)

Tyki mikk 

Jade king Daewi 

Zombieman opm


----------



## Jackk (Mar 10, 2018)

Nominating best boy Escanor of course

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beckman (Mar 10, 2018)

Nitian Erxing (Feng Shen Ji)
Schwarz Bruder (Gundam)


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

Time Breaker said:


> Eh, might as well nominate a couple just for the fun of it
> 
> Son Gokū (_Dragon Ball_)
> Uzumaki Naruto (_Naruto_)



Goku not allowed sorry  



Blue said:


> Reminder that if you have more than one husbando and/or waifu, you don't have a husbando, you have a harem and you are a haremfag and should die for the crime of pretending you're in love.
> 
> Also nominating Producer (Idolm@ster) Domon Kasshu (G Gundam) and Fujioka Haruhi (Ouran High School Host Club).



This is why i am staying faithful to Sinbad alone.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Rali said:


> Bondrewed (made in abyss)
> 
> Kaiman (Dorohedro)
> 
> ...


aw snap someone nominated bondrewd

the true bonedaddy




Gunstarvillain said:


> Jade king Daewi



jade king daewi is really good husbando material

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 10, 2018)

Frankenstein (Noblesse)

Rob Lucci (One Piece)

Mikoto Suoh (K)


----------



## El Hit (Mar 10, 2018)

Dracule mihawk (one piece)
Raoh (Hokuto no ken)
Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 10, 2018)

Charlotte Katakuri(One Piece)
Spike Spiegel(Cowboy Bebop)
Vinsmoke Sanji(One Piece)


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2018)

Sorry but I am not into Husbandos, however I wish well and fortune to those who do. 
Kira yoshikage is pretty cool tought.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok if I looked correctly and counted correctly while making sure I didn't write doubles this is the current updated list of nominations. Considering there's so many we might have to do a preliminary rounds like @Araragi did in the Waifu one. I made sure to get everyone's nominations so far on the list if I've missed anything let me know. I'm still thinking of caughting off the nominations at 200, and I was going to say no mainstream or video games in this allowed but I changed my mind and willing to give everyone a chance to vote regardless if it may or may not be from mainstream or video games since you all may know I'm pretty friendly like that. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Yoshikage Kira (Diamond is unbreakable)
2.Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
3.Urouge (One Piece)
4.Hit (Dragon Ball Super)
5.Gray (Fairy Tail)
6.Law (One Piece)
7.Genos (OPM)
8. Sinbad from Magi
9.Sebastian (Black Butler)
10.Naruto (Boruto and Naruto)
11.Gintoki Sakata
12. gutts (berserk)
13. astolfo (fate: apocrypha)
14. sagara sanosuke (rurouni kenshin)
15. Krillin
16.Soma Cruz.
17.Eishi Tsukasa (Shokugeki no soma)
18. Rance - Rance
19. Kazuma - Kono Suba
20. Kazuma - Kaze no Stigma
21.Sousuke Sagara - Full Metal Panic
22. Hak - Akatsuki No Yona
23. Kurapika(Hunter X Hunter)
24. Byakuya Kuchiki(Bleach)
25.Charlotte Katakuri - One Piece
26. Takamura Mamoru - Hajime no Ippo
27. Itou Kaiji - Ultimate Survivor Kaiji
28. Sasuke (Boruto)
29.Illumi (HxH)
30. L (Death Note)
31. Diramuid (Fate Zero)
32. Shin- Ah (Akatsuki no Yona)
33. Obi (Akagami no Shirayuki)
34. Nyx Ulric from Kingsglaive
35.Sasori (Naruto)
36. Haruka Nanase (FREE!)
37. Makoto Tachibana (FREE!)
38. Mamoru Chiba - Sailor Moon
39. Sora - No Game No Life
40. Viktor Nikiforov- Yuri on Ice
41. Kisame Hoshigaki (Naruto)
42. Hashirama Senju (Naruto)
43. Minato Namikaze (Naruto)
44.The 25th Baam (Tower of God)
45.Attack on Titans - Levi Ackerman
46. Kuroko no Basket - Tetsuya Kuroko
47.Shunsui Kyōraku (Bleach)
48.Cu Chulainn (Fate) 
49.Ushiromiya Battler (Umineko)
50.Kenshin Himura (Rurouni Kenshin)
51. Vash the Stampede (Trigun)
52. Freeza (DBZ)
53.Zeref Dragneel - Fairy Tail
54. Ken Kaneki - Tokyo Ghoul
55. Gyro Zeppeli (Jojos bizarre adventure)
56. Rohan Kishibe (Jojos bizarre adventure)
57. Younger toguro (yuyu hakusho)
58. Hisoka (hunter x hunter)
59. Guts (Berserk)
60. Shinya kogami (psycho pass)
61.Producers (Idolm@ster) 
62. Domon Kasshu (G Gundam
63. Fujioka Haruhi (Ouran High School Host Club).
64.Son Gokū (Dragon Ball)
65. Itachi Uchiha(Naruto)
66. Genji (Overwatch)
67. Link (Zelda)
68.Tatsuhiro Satō (Welcome to the NHK)
69. Masayoshi Hazama (Samurai Flamenco
70. Lelouch Vi Britannia (Code Geass)
71.Reinhard Von Lohengramm (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
72.Yang Wenli (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
73. Char Aznable (Gundam)
74. Kamille Bidan (Zeta Gundam)
75. Jae-Ha (Akatsuki no Yona)
76.Setsuna F. Seiei - Mobile Suit Gundam 00
77. Archer (Fate Stay Night)
78.Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)
79. Ryosuke Takahashi (Initial D)
80. Mamoru Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)
81.Hiko Seijuro (Kenshin)
82.Reiner Braun (Shingeki no Kyojin)
83. Giant Dad (Dark Souls)
84. Donquixote Doflamingo (One Piece)
85. Natsuki Subaru - Re:Zero
86. Armin Arlert - Shingeki no Kyojin
87. Decim - Death Parade
88. Sephiroth (FF7 & Crisis Core)
89.Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
90. Madara Uchiha (Naruto)
91. Crocodile (One Piece)
92. Shizuo Heiwajima (Durarara)
93. Yoh Asakura (Shaman King)
94. Hei/BK-201 (Darker than Black)
95. Maes Hughes (FMA)
96. Gourry Gabriev (Slayers)
97. Joseph Joestar (JjBizarre Adventure)
98. Vegito (Dragon Ball)
99. Kakashi Hatake (Naruto)
100. Kisuke Urahara (Bleach)
101. Ban (Nanatsu no Taizai)
102. Adam (Nier Automata)
103. Aizen Sosuke (Bleach)
104. Ginko (Mushishi)
105. Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
106. Gilgamesh (Fate/Zero)
107. Claire Stanfield (Baccano!)
108. Tyki mikk ( D-GrY Man)
109. Jade king Daewi (God of High school?)
110. Zombieman opm
111. Dracule mihawk (one piece)
112. Raoh (Hokuto no ken)
113. Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)
114. Frankenstein (Noblesse)
115. Rob Lucci (One Piece)
116. Mikoto Suoh (K)
117. Vinsmoke Sanji (OP)
118.Nitian Erxing (Feng Shen Ji)
119. Schwarz Bruder (Gundam)
120. Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Clowe (Mar 10, 2018)

I nominate Dante from Devil May Cry.

And GIn from Bleach, what better husbando that one who hatches a 100 year long plot just to get back at the guy who raped his girlfriend? If that's not dedication I don't know what is.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Sorry but I am not into Husbandos, however I wish well and fortune to those who do.
> Kira yoshikage is pretty cool tought.



You know you wanna nominate water boy Suigetsu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fry J (Mar 10, 2018)

Luke (Garo)


Steven A Starphase (Kekkai Sensen)



Shoto Todoroki(MHA)


More ice husbandos.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

*vidya officially allowed !!


 *


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 10, 2018)

Kogame - Psycho Pass
Haji - Blood +
Utakata - Naruto

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> aw snap someone nominated bondrewd
> 
> the true bonedaddy


Papa's rod


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Ok if I looked correctly and counted correctly while making sure I didn't write doubles this is the current updated list of nominations. Considering there's so many we might have to do a preliminary rounds like @Araragi did in the Waifu one. I made sure to get everyone's nominations so far on the list if I've missed anything let me know. I'm still thinking of caughting off the nominations at 200, and I was going to say no mainstream or video games in this allowed but I changed my mind and willing to give everyone a chance to vote regardless if it may or may not be from mainstream or video games since you all may know I'm pretty friendly like that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


yep, go ahead with the preliminary rounds. Sounds fine to me.

200 as a cap is fine, although 120 is already more than anticipated. I'm shortening the nomination period to the next 3 days instead of the original time limit. It has a chance of hitting the 200 cap before the 3 days are up anyways.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Disquiet said:


> Papa's rod


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yep, go ahead with the preliminary rounds. Sounds fine to me.
> 
> 200 as a cap is fine, although 120 is already more than anticipated. I'm shortening the nomination period to the next 3 days instead of the original time limit. It has a chance of hitting the 200 cap before the 3 days are up anyways.



Im watching that anime you have in your set and it is filled with lots of sexual innuendos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Im watching that anime you have in your set and it is filled with lots of sexual innuendos.


yeh, the amount of suggested NTR is hilarious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yeh, the amount of suggested NTR is hilarious



Yeah it is.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yep, go ahead with the preliminary rounds. Sounds fine to me.
> 
> 200 as a cap is fine, although 120 is already more than anticipated. I'm shortening the nomination period to the next 3 days instead of the original time limit. It has a chance of hitting the 200 cap before the 3 days are up anyways.



What was faster, the waifu or the husbando candidates?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> What was faster, the waifu or the husbando candidates?



Husband one of course..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Husband one of course..



Interesting

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 10, 2018)

Solid Snake (Metal Gear)
Urahara (Bleach)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

for videogames since @Sassy is so nice <3 :

- Jin Kazama (Tekken)
- Kazuma Kiryu (Yakuza)
- Leon S. Kennedy (Resident Evil)
- Big Boss (MGS)
- Albert Wesker (Resident Evil)

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> for videogames since @Sassy is so nice <3 :
> 
> - Jin Kazama (Tekken)
> - Kazuma Kiryu (Yakuza)
> ...


dude

you been past your limit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> dude
> 
> you been past your limit


shh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Hit (Mar 10, 2018)

we have toguro from yu yu hakusho already? if not then him


----------



## El Hit (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> dude
> 
> you been past your limit


I want wesker too !


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 10, 2018)

sagara sousuke (full metal panic)

akira hojo (sanctuary)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

for vidyas nominating

Link (Breath of the Wild)


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Ok if I looked correctly and counted correctly while making sure I didn't write doubles this is the current updated list of nominations. Considering there's so many we might have to do a preliminary rounds like @Araragi did in the Waifu one. I made sure to get everyone's nominations so far on the list if I've missed anything let me know. I'm still thinking of caughting off the nominations at 200, and I was going to say no mainstream or video games in this allowed but I changed my mind and willing to give everyone a chance to vote regardless if it may or may not be from mainstream or video games since you all may know I'm pretty friendly like that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yaaaaaassss I love you!

Defeat all those girly boys Nyx! DEFEAT THEM!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 10, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> You know you wanna nominate water boy Suigetsu


That would be pretty cool actually.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Ok if I looked correctly and counted correctly while making sure I didn't write doubles this is the current updated list of nominations. Considering there's so many we might have to do a preliminary rounds like @Araragi did in the Waifu one. I made sure to get everyone's nominations so far on the list if I've missed anything let me know. I'm still thinking of caughting off the nominations at 200, and I was going to say no mainstream or video games in this allowed but I changed my mind and willing to give everyone a chance to vote regardless if it may or may not be from mainstream or video games since you all may know I'm pretty friendly like that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


there are 2 guts in here btw


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian said:


> for vidyas nominating
> 
> Link (Breath of the Wild)


didn't you nominate link earlier. He's already in


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> didn't you nominate link earlier. He's already in



i didn't


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian said:


> I'll add Link if we doing 5





Brian said:


> for vidyas nominating
> 
> Link (Breath of the Wild)





Brian said:


> i didn't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


>



I dont even remember posting that but alright


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian said:


> I dont even remember posting that but alright


you were drunk last night so makes sense


----------



## Esdese (Mar 10, 2018)

1. Ryoga Echizen - New Prince of Tennis
2. Ayanokouji - Classroom of the Elite
3. Shiba Tatsuya - Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei
4. Toshiro - Bleach
5. Ryouma Echizen - Prince of Tennis/New Prince of Tennis

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Esdese (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yeh, the amount of suggested NTR is hilarious


>NTR
Picked up thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yep, go ahead with the preliminary rounds. Sounds fine to me.
> 
> 200 as a cap is fine, although 120 is already more than anticipated. I'm shortening the nomination period to the next 3 days instead of the original time limit. It has a chance of hitting the 200 cap before the 3 days are up anyways.


Ok do you want to keep it at the 120 then? If 200 is too much?


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Ok do you want to keep it at the 120 then? If 200 is too much?


Since it’s already at 120, might as well take it to 150 since more people submitted already. But ye, 200 seems like just way too much to handle but it’s completely up to you and if you’re willing to accept that many.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 10, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba/Kid (Magic Kaito)
Yamamoto Shigekuni Genryusai (Bleach)
Daisuke Jigen (Lupin III)


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> shh



You're a whore.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

Nep Nep said:


> You're a whore.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> He looks a little boney. He needs to eat more.



Why bother, when the only useful part of a husband is his boner?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 10, 2018)

1) Akagami no Shanks (One Piece)



2) Bouya Harumichi (Crows)



3) Oshino Meme (Monogatari)


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Why bother, when the only useful part of a husband is his boner?


I will not allow objectification of husbandos on this forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monna (Mar 10, 2018)

Toriko (Toriko)
Piccolo (Dragon Ball)
Hit (Dragon Ball Super)
Jiren (Dragon Ball Super)
Toppo (Dragon Ball Super)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2018)

Gwyndolin (Dark Souls)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 10, 2018)

Araragi said:


> Since it’s already at 120, might as well take it to 150 since more people submitted already. But ye, 200 seems like just way too much to handle but it’s completely up to you and if you’re willing to accept that many.


I would keep it at 150 for her own sanity lmao


----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok 150


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2018)

Zeno said:


> 2) Bouya Harumichi (Crows)


Pry my fave Worst/Crows character


----------



## Serene Grace (Mar 10, 2018)

Gatsu

Jiraiya

Naruto


----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

Only 3 spots are left to hit 150.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2018)

Kamina (Gurren Lagann)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2018)

Kittan (Gurren Lagann)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Vash the stampede


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Vash the stampede



last entry


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

Someone already nominated Vash on the first page ;3 still got one more.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Date Masamune - Sengoku Basara


----------



## Sassy (Mar 10, 2018)

You got it ;3 150 solid husbandos locked and loaded.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Date Masamune - Sengoku Basara


actually good choice

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> actually good choice


Ofc it came from me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Ofc it came from me


even a broken clock is right twice a day

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dumb 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> even a broken clock is right twice a day


About I break your...legs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> About I break your...legs?


you couldnt even break your keyboard, stringbean

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dumb 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 10, 2018)

Bah fuck it, I'll throw in one nomination:

Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)


----------



## Brian (Mar 10, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Ok if I looked correctly and counted correctly while making sure I didn't write doubles this is the current updated list of nominations. Considering there's so many we might have to do a preliminary rounds like @Araragi did in the Waifu one. I made sure to get everyone's nominations so far on the list if I've missed anything let me know. I'm still thinking of caughting off the nominations at 200, and I was going to say no mainstream or video games in this allowed but I changed my mind and willing to give everyone a chance to vote regardless if it may or may not be from mainstream or video games since you all may know I'm pretty friendly like that.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You forgot about Funny Valentine

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

so apparently i had no idea how many nominations i dealt with till I rechecked

the waifu competition had 183 nominations(excluding repeats) unless I'm mistaken 

though it took the husbandos way faster to get to 150 compared to the waifu nominations i believe. Most likely a result of the competition being fresh in the mind of the community + announcements


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

So we're adding more or nah?


----------



## Monna (Mar 10, 2018)

if you fams are taking more nominees, here are two more: 

Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
Zamasu (Dragon Ball Super)


----------



## Araragi (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> So we're adding more or nah?


no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Monna said:


> if you fams are taking more nominees, here are two more:
> 
> Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
> Zamasu (Dragon Ball Super)





Araragi said:


> no


Rekt


----------



## Monna (Mar 10, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Rekt


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Im watching that anime you have in your set and it is filled with lots of sexual innuendos.



What is the anime called?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> What is the anime called?



Darling in the FranXX

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 10, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Darling in the FranXX



Thanks. What's the character and anime in your avatar right now?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 10, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Thanks. What's the character and anime in your avatar right now?



She is just a random character I think. I don't think it's a part of any series.


----------



## Crow (Mar 10, 2018)

I nominate

Roy Mustang (FMA)
Grey (Fairy Tail)
Knuckle (HxH)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)

Nominations are closed lad


----------



## Breadman (Mar 10, 2018)

Here are my nominations.

Sajin Komamura (Bleach)

Major Armstrong (Full Metal Alchemist)

Escanor (Seven Deadly Sins)


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## poutanko (Mar 11, 2018)

Chrollo - HunterxHunter
Chrollo - HunterxHunter
Chrollo - HunterxHunter

Maybe Hisoka too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Mar 11, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> What is the anime called?


Bible Black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 11, 2018)

Kuroro (HxH)
Ging (HxH)
Jean (Shingeki)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 11, 2018)

poutanko said:


> Chrollo - HunterxHunter
> Chrollo - HunterxHunter
> Chrollo - HunterxHunter


you and me both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 11, 2018)

....
Why would I vote for husbandos?


----------



## Garcher (Mar 11, 2018)

Shinji Matou (Fate Stay Night)


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 11, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> ....
> Why would I vote for husbandos?



Why not


----------



## Mob (Mar 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not


Cause its gay

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 11, 2018)

mob said:


> Cause its gay


vote Hit


----------



## Mob (Mar 11, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> vote Hit


you still with us, Im gonna miss youhalf a year sounds a lot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sassy (Mar 11, 2018)

Completed list-


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Yoshikage Kira (Diamond is unbreakable)
2.Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
3.Urouge (One Piece)
4.Hit (Dragon Ball Super)
5.Gray (Fairy Tail)
6.Law (One Piece)
7.Genos (OPM)
8. Sinbad from Magi
9.Sebastian (Black Butler)
10.Naruto (Boruto)
11. Gintoki Sakata (Gintama)
12. Funny Valentine (Jojos Bizarre adventure)
13. astolfo (fate: apocrypha)
14. sagara sanosuke (rurouni kenshin)
15. Krillin (DBZ)
16. Soma Cruz (Castevania Aria & Dawn of Sorrow)
17.Eishi Tsukasa (Shokugeki no soma)
18. Rance - Rance
19. Kazuma - Kono Suba
20. Kazuma - Kaze no Stigma
21.Sousuke Sagara - Full Metal Panic
22. Hak - Akatsuki No Yona
23. Kurapika(Hunter X Hunter)
24. Byakuya Kuchiki(Bleach)
25.Charlotte Katakuri - One Piece
26. Takamura Mamoru - Hajime no Ippo
27. Itou Kaiji - Ultimate Survivor Kaiji
28. Sasuke (Boruto/Naruto)
29.Illumi (HxH)
30. L (Death Note)
31. Diramuid (Fate Zero)
32. Shin- Ah (Akatsuki no Yona)
33. Obi (Akagami no Shirayuki)
34. Nyx Ulric from Kingsglaive
35. Sasori (Naruto)
36. Haruka Nanase (FREE!)
37. Makoto Tachibana (FREE!)
38.Mamoru Chiba - Sailor Moon
39. Sora - No Game No Life
40. Viktor Nikiforov- Yuri on Ice
41. Kisame Hoshigaki (Naruto)
42. Hashirama Senju (Naruto)
43. Minato Namikaze (Naruto)
44.The 25th Baam (Tower of God)
45.Attack on Titans - Levi Ackerman
46. Kuroko no Basket - Tetsuya Kuroko
47.Shunsui Kyōraku (Bleach)
48.Cu Chulainn (Fate) 
49.Ushiromiya Battler (Umineko)
50.Kenshin Himura (Rurouni Kenshin)
51. Vash the Stampede (Trigun)
52. Freeza (DBZ)
53.Zeref Dragneel - Fairy Tail
54. Ken Kaneki - Tokyo Ghoul
55. Gyro Zeppeli (Jojos bizarre adventure)
56. Rohan Kishibe (Jojos bizarre adventure)
57. Younger toguro (yuyu hakusho)
58. Hisoka (hunter x hunter)
59. Guts (Berserk)
60. Shinya kogami (psycho pass)
61.Producer (Idolm@ster) 
62. Domon Kasshu (G Gundam
63. Fujioka Haruhi (Ouran High School Host Club).
64.Son Gokū (Dragon Ball)
65. Itachi Uchiha(Naruto)
66. Genji (Overwatch)
67. Link (Legend of Zelda)
68.Tatsuhiro Satō (Welcome to the NHK)
69. Masayoshi Hazama (Samurai Flamenco)
70. Lelouch Vi Britannia (Code Geass)
71.Reinhard Von Lohengramm (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
72.Yang Wenli (Legend of the Galactic Heroes)
73. Char Aznable (Gundam)
74. Kamille Bidan (Zeta Gundam)
75. Jae-Ha (Akatsuki no Yona)
76.Setsuna F. Seiei - Mobile Suit Gundam 00
77. Archer (Fate Stay Night)
78.Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)
79. Ryosuke Takahashi (Initial D)
80. Mamoru Takamura (Hajime no Ippo)
81.Hiko Seijuro (Kenshin)
82.Reiner Braun (Shingeki no Kyojin)
83. Giant Dad (Dark Souls)
84. Donquixote Doflamingo (One Piece)
85. Natsuki Subaru - Re:Zero
86. Armin Arlert - Shingeki no Kyojin
87. Decim - Death Parade
88. Sephiroth (FF7 & Crisis Core)
89.Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
90. Madara Uchiha (Naruto)
91. Crocodile (One Piece)
92. Shizuo Heiwajima (Durarara)
93. Yoh Asakura (Shaman King)
94. Hei/BK-201 (Darker than Black)
95. Maes Hughes (FMA)
96. Gourry Gabriev (Slayers)
97. Joseph Joestar (JjBizarre Adventure)
98. Vegito (Dragon Ball)
99. Kakashi Hatake (Naruto)
100. Kisuke Urahara (Bleach)
101. Ban (Nanatsu no Taizai)
102. Adam (Nier Automata)
103. Aizen Sosuke (Bleach)
104. Ginko (Mushishi)
105. Askeladd (Vinland Saga)
106. Gilgamesh (Fate/Zero)
107. Claire Stanfield (Baccano!)
108. Tyki mikk ( D-GrY Man)
109. Jade king Daewi (God of High school?)
110. Zombieman (One Punch Man)
111. Dracule mihawk (one piece)
112. Raoh (Hokuto no ken)
113. Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)
114. Frankenstein (Noblesse)
115. Rob Lucci (One Piece)
116. Mikoto Suoh (K)
117. Vinsmoke Sanji (OP)
118.Nitian Erxing (Feng Shen Ji)
119. Schwarz Bruder (Gundam)
120. Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)
121. Dante (DMC)
122. Gin (Bleach)
123. Luke (Garo)
124. Steven A starphase (Kekkai Sensen)
125. Shoto Todoroki (MHA)
126.Kogame - Psycho Pass
127. Kaji - Blood +
128. Utakata - Naruto
129. Solid Snake (Metal Gear)
130. Urahara (Bleach)
131. Akira hojo (sanctuary)
132.Ryoga Echizen - New Prince of Tennis
133. Ayanokouji - Classroom of the Elite
134. Shiba Tatsuya - Mahouka Koukou no Rettousei
135.  Toshiro - Bleach
136. Ryouma Echizen - Prince of Tennis/New Prince of Tennis
137.Kaito Kuroba/Kid (Magic Kaito)
138. Yamamoto Shigekuni Genryusai (Bleach)
139. Daisuke Jigen (Lupin III)
140. Akagami No Shanks (OP)
141. Bouya Harumichi (Crows)
142. Oshina Meme (monogartari)
143.Toriko (Toriko)
144. Piccolo (Dragon Ball)
145. Jiren (Dragon Ball Super)
146. Toppo (Dragon Ball Super)
147.Gwyndolin (Dark Souls)
148. Jiraiya (Naruto)
149. Kamina (Gurren Lagann)
150. Kittan (Gurren Lagann)
151. Data Masamune (Sengoku Basara)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Typhon (Mar 11, 2018)

Nitian Erxing must win.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 11, 2018)

Underworld Broker said:


> Why not


Well, apart from the standard "it'd be gay" (), it's just that this contest is actually going to be more skewed towards the male POV. I know there are quite a lot of females on the forums, but the majority are still going to be guys and we're most probably going to vote with other things in mind when we do (not saying this isn't always the case, as seen during the waifu contest, where people were actually also arguing over what you're actually voting for in a character).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Mar 11, 2018)

Kuroo from Haikyuu


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 12, 2018)

Wu Geng from Feng Shen Ji 
Alucard from Hellsing 
Onizuka from GTO


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Mar 13, 2018)

Are noms closed yet or can I still get a vote in?


----------



## Eros (Mar 13, 2018)

If they're still open, I want to add Joseph Joestar from JJBA when he's young ofc.


----------



## Araragi (Mar 13, 2018)

Nominations are closed, sorry


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 13, 2018)

So we cant have sex with our husbandos yet?


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Mar 13, 2018)

Araragi said:


> Nominations are closed, sorry


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2018)

1. Itachi Uchiha, _Naruto_
2. Gaara, _Naruto_
3. Yahiko, _Naruto
Edit: _Did I miss the deadline, damn it!


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 13, 2018)

Nataly said:


> 1. Itachi Uchiha, _Naruto_
> 2. Gaara, _Naruto_
> 3. Yahiko, _Naruto
> Edit: _Did I miss the deadline, damn it!



Itachi already got nominated anyway so you partly got one in.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Itachi already got nominated anyway so you partly got one in.


All right, thanks
Soon comes the voting


----------



## Saishin (Mar 14, 2018)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> >war criminal


But he's so cute


----------



## Virus (Mar 15, 2018)

The only anime male face that arouses me:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sassy (Mar 15, 2018)

Been busy with work I'll try to put up the first bracket of the preliminaries soon in the next couple days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 16, 2018)

Nominating Kotomine from Fate/Zero, Fate/Stay Night if nobody nominated yet.


----------



## Katou (Mar 16, 2018)

since I only nominated 3 people.. can i nominate 2 more? 

Gilgamesh aaaaand Cu Chullain (Nasuverse)


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 16, 2018)

Nominations have been closed.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 18, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Completed list-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why's Alucard not in? I nominated him on page 5, rip

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2018)

@Sassy 

i swapped out astolfo for kogami and kogami is on there twice

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 19, 2018)

Did anyone nominate Ginko from Mushishi? 

I missed the deadline


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2018)

A few things were on twice I didn't realize. Been cleaning it up these few days and trying to make sure all is placed accordingly.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 20, 2018)

Hamtaro said:


> Did anyone nominate Ginko from Mushishi?
> 
> I missed the deadline



I did

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Asriel (Mar 23, 2018)

Gilgamesh is winning?

What else is new?


----------



## Eros (Mar 24, 2018)

Asriel said:


> Gilgamesh is winning?
> 
> What else is new?


You don't like him?


----------



## Esdese (Mar 24, 2018)

Why did Franky lose.


----------



## Asriel (Mar 24, 2018)

Eros said:


> You don't like him?


as a character, I think he's a pompous ass wipe, but as a husbando...


----------



## Ignition (Mar 24, 2018)

He's actually likeable in the Fate/CCC game. 

And I mean...


----------



## Asriel (Mar 24, 2018)

lol he has a knack for doing that doesn't he?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 28, 2018)

Good, Doffy is on the list. I was about to murder someone


----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey, how come nobody is sending alerts to say when the new voting polls are released? Also, how long do we have to vote each poll?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sassy (Mar 29, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Hey, how come nobody is sending alerts to say when the new voting polls are released? Also, how long do we have to vote each poll?


I've tagged allot of people in the message I've sent of a pm about it I update when every poll has been updated, some people I tagged I couldn't tag cause either they were banned in pm or they specify who can pm them. Each poll lasts 3 days long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 30, 2018)

Did anyone nominate Mugen? Shit I forgot about him


----------



## Sassy (Mar 30, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Did anyone nominate Mugen? Shit I forgot about him


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH SAY IT AIN'T SO.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 31, 2018)

Sassy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH SAY IT AIN'T SO.



Just saw the list and he ain't there. Tragic scenes


----------



## Eros (Mar 31, 2018)

Sassy said:


> I've tagged allot of people in the message I've sent of a pm about it I update when every poll has been updated, some people I tagged I couldn't tag cause either they were banned in pm or they specify who can pm them. Each poll lasts 3 days long.


I'm not getting alerts either.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 31, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Just saw the list and he ain't there. Tragic scenes


Right


Eros said:


> I'm not getting alerts either.


Noted you are now after I add you.


----------



## Babby (Apr 1, 2018)

Araragi said:


> yes, yes. We're back at it again. What's that you say? "Why husbando?" "What happened to the waifus?"
> 
> Here's your answer:
> 
> ...



Literally kill yourself Shane


----------



## Monkey D. Kratos (Apr 2, 2018)

Byakuya Kuchiki ( Bleach)
Sasori (Naruto)
Kakashi Hataki ( naruto)


----------



## Eros (Apr 2, 2018)

Monkey D. Kratos said:


> Byakuya Kuchiki ( Bleach)
> Sasori (Naruto)
> Kakashi Hataki ( naruto)


The nominations are already over. I think Byakuya is already in the tournament. Not sure about Kakashi and Sasori.


----------



## Sassy (Apr 2, 2018)

Eros said:


> The nominations are already over. I think Byakuya is already in the tournament. Not sure about Kakashi and Sasori.


All three are in the preliminaries. 

^
@Monkey D. Kratos


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 3, 2018)

Sassy said:


> All three are in the preliminaries.
> 
> ^
> @Monkey D. Kratos



Monkey D. Kratos...

That's an incredible name.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 9, 2018)

Okay, important question. Who wants husbando tournament porn dump thread in the Bathhouse?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2018)

Sassy said:


> I've tagged allot of people in the message I've sent of a pm about it I update when every poll has been updated, some people I tagged I couldn't tag cause either they were banned in pm or they specify who can pm them. Each poll lasts 3 days long.


in case Im not on your list - add me too, wanna get alerts on every voting thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 11, 2018)

Eros said:


> Okay, important question. Who wants husbando tournament porn dump thread in the Bathhouse?


Can you make one?


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Can you make one?


I don't see why not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sassy (Apr 29, 2018)

Chloe said:


> fucking weebs


It's a deadly curse.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 29, 2018)

You have 151 characters in your list @Sassy 

I know nominations are closed but can you add one more character for an even number? There are 4 character per voting group anyway.


----------



## Sassy (Apr 29, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You have 151 characters in your list @Sassy
> 
> I know nominations are closed but can you add one more character for an even number? There are 4 character per voting group anyway.


I added Alucard to it it's at 152 Shinobu mentioned to me awhile back that I  forgot him and I added it.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 30, 2018)

Sassy said:


> I added Alucard to it it's at 152 Shinobu mentioned to me awhile back that I  forgot him and I added it.




The Hellsing Organization thanks you.​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Apr 30, 2018)

Sassy said:


> It's a deadly curse.



more like a great blessing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (May 9, 2018)

Due to the CB being made private and requiring access to view, this public competition has been moved to the Akhibara Lounge. Everything else will remain the same as usual.


----------



## Brian (May 10, 2018)

RIP tournament


----------



## Sassy (Jun 4, 2018)

To anyone reading I'm going to put up groups T and U tonight when I get home from work, be prepared because they have big contenders in both groups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Jul 4, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu
@Pocalypse

Alright I'm keeping to what I said in the convo PM. Switching Urouge and Vegeta out for Madara Uchiha and Sosuke Aizen so I can accommodate to the ones I forgot and missed. Apologize for any inconvenience and any annoyance within the PM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 5, 2018)

Sassy said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> @Pocalypse
> 
> Alright I'm keeping to what I said in the convo PM. Switching Urouge and Vegeta out for Madara Uchiha and Sosuke Aizen so I can accommodate to the ones I forgot and missed. Apologize for any inconvenience and any annoyance within the PM.


You forgot about 30 characters (Katakuri among others). What's up with that? Was wondering anyway why you ended the prelims so early.


----------



## Sassy (Jul 5, 2018)

Alright then clearly I'm not suited for this anymore. I'm trying to make everyone happy and accommodate their wishes. I followed what I was suppose to do and if it isn't good enough then so be it. Someone else can do this then. 


@Araragi 


You can take over.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 5, 2018)

Sassy said:


> Alright then clearly I'm not suited for this anymore. I'm trying to make everyone happy and accommodate their wishes. I followed what I was suppose to do and if it isn't good enough then so be it. Someone else can do this then.
> 
> 
> @Araragi
> ...


Don't say that, you are so helpful and your efforts are really appreciated and not overlooked. You have been doing a great job!


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 6, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> You forgot about 30 characters (Katakuri among others). What's up with that? Was wondering anyway why you ended the prelims so early.





Sassy said:


> Alright then clearly I'm not suited for this anymore. I'm trying to make everyone happy and accommodate their wishes. I followed what I was suppose to do and if it isn't good enough then so be it. Someone else can do this then.
> 
> 
> @Araragi
> ...





Nataly said:


> Don't say that, you are so helpful and your efforts are really appreciated and not overlooked. You have been doing a great job!



What is this? 

The rule was, anyone who got nominated more than once makes it in. How many legit entries did you miss? If it was a couple, then you're fine. If it was 30, then you're not.

No drama please, only facts.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 6, 2018)

I did some searching. Katakuri was nominated twice, but he's not in.

Madara was only nominated once. lol suck on that, Hashirama-obsessed excuse for an FV.

So that's 1 missing, not 30. Someone could go through checking everything, but I'm gonna assume it's fairly complete until that happens.

Plus she posted a completed list


Sassy said:


> Completed list-
> 
> [...]


Which you could've checked.

So if your favorite didn't make it, you have to ask yourself where were you during all this time?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 6, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> What is this?
> 
> The rule was, anyone who got nominated more than once makes it in. How many legit entries did you miss? If it was a couple, then you're fine. If it was 30, then you're not.
> 
> No drama please, only facts.


She made 30 threads with 4 characters in each poll. So only 120 out of 151 chars in total were pit against each other.

The complete list Sassy compiled after noms closed:



			
				Sassy said:
			
		

> Completed list-
> 1. Yoshikage Kira (Diamond is unbreakable)
> 2.Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
> 3.Urouge (One Piece)
> ...


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2018)

Well it would've been nice to know what characters already made it through so this confusion wasn't brought about otherwise you can't blame people for saying some characters haven't been used from the completed list. 

There's 151 characters in the complete list but only 120 have been nominated for the preliminaries.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 6, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> She made 30 threads with 4 characters in each poll. So only 120 out of 151 chars in total were pit against each other.
> 
> The complete list Sassy compiled after noms closed:


Well damn how'd that happen?

I think we better continue the preliminaries then


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 6, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Well damn how'd that happen?
> 
> I think we better continue the preliminaries then



Yes and I think NepNep added 1 character to make it 152 

so the last poll would have 4 characters just like all the other polls, otherwise the last poll would have 3 characters with 151.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 6, 2018)

Pocalypse said:


> Yes and I think NepNep added 1 character to make it 152
> 
> so the last poll would have 4 characters just like all the other polls, otherwise the last poll would have 3 characters with 151.



Cool. Well, we're gonna have to search 151 times to check who's missing. It's not that hard though, if we split up the work.

@Araragi
@Sassy 

what do you say?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 6, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Well damn how'd that happen?
> 
> I think we better continue the preliminaries then


If you aren't already compiling a list of the missed out characters I'll do it when I'm home. E.g. Aizen, Madara, Katakuri are some of the missing ones.



Pocalypse said:


> Yes and I think NepNep added 1 character to make it 152
> 
> so the last poll would have 4 characters just like all the other polls, otherwise the last poll would have 3 characters with 151.


You're right it was 152. Alucard was missing but Sassy corrected her mistake in a later post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jul 6, 2018)

some of those nominations have 2 or more nominations and were instantly put through to the official tourney instead of needing to participate in the preliminary rounds.

Me and Sassy will be discussing the future of this tournament, please be patient.


----------



## Babby (Jul 6, 2018)

kys


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 7, 2018)

Alright these are the characters who weren't in any poll in the prelims. Some of them had byes though, like Araragi said.

1. Yoshikage Kira (Diamond is unbreakable)
2. Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
3. Gray (Fairy Tail)
4. Sebastian (Black Butler)
5. Naruto (Nauto)
6. Sagara Sanosuke (Rurouni Kenshin)
7. Sousuke Sagara (Full Metal Panic)
8. Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)
9. Charlotte Katakuri (One Piece)
10. Sasuke (Naruto)
11. Vash the Stampede (Trigun)
12. Guts (Berserk)
13. Domon Kasshu (G Gundam)
14. Son Goku (Dragon Ball)
15. Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
16. Tatsuhiro Satō (Welcome to the NHK)
17. Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)
18. Sephiroth (FF7 & Crisis Core)
19. Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
20. Madara Uchiha (Naruto)
21. Vegito (Dragon Ball)
22. Ban (Nanatsu no Taizai)
23. Aizen Sosuke (Bleach)
24. Zombieman (One Punch Man)
25. Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)
26. Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)
27. Shoto Todoroki (MHA)
28. Kaji (Blood +)
29. Urahara (Bleach)
30. Kittan (Gurren Lagann)

Two characters were twice on the list which were Takamura Mamoru (Hajime no Ippo) and Shinya Kogami (Psycho Pass), so we'd need 2 more.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

so what the plan now ?


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

You should be hearing back from us shortly. Sorry about that.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

Okay, thanks for waiting.

First, apologies for the delay and recent events. Sassy made an oversight and while making the brackets/shuffling the contestants, some of them got lost in the process. We apologize for this and will be more careful from henceforth. So the plan from here on out is as such.

1) We will abort the current official tourney and resume the preliminaries with the following contestants:

1 Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)
2 Gray (Fairy Tail)
3 Sebastian (Black Butler)
4 TBD
5 Byakuya Kuchiki(Bleach)
6 Charlotte Katakuri - One Piece
7 Sasuke (Boruto/Naruto)
8 Vash the Stampede (Trigun)
9 Domon Kasshu (G Gundam
10 Son Gokū (Dragon Ball)
11 Tatsuhiro Satō (Welcome to the NHK)
12 TBD
13 Goku Black (Dragon Ball Super)
14 Madara Uchiha (Naruto)
15 Vegito (Dragon Ball)
16 Ban (Nanatsu no Taizai)
17 Aizen Sosuke (Bleach)
18 Zombieman (One Punch Man)
19 Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)
20 Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)
21 Shoto Todoroki (MHA)
22 Kaji - Blood +
23 Kittan (Gurren Lagann)
24 vegeta( DBZ)

We will also rerun the thread that had haruhi in it but replace haruhi

25 Urouge (One Piece)
26 Kuroo (Haikyuu)
27 Ken Kaneki (TG)
28 Nyx Ulric (KingsGlave)

Thus, 7 new voting threads will be made after these contests are put into a bracket. Once the winners are decided here they will be added to the other winners from the previous preliminaries and be processed into the official tourney.

2) Those who have multiple nominations and do not have to participate in the preliminaries are as follows

Sousuke Sagara (Fullmetal Panic)
Kira YoshiKage (Jojo's bizarre adventure)
Sephrotih (Final Fantasy)
Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)
Gutts (Berserk)
Sagara Sanosuke (Ruroni Kenshin)
Naruto (naruto)

3) Sassy is currently on a forum break for a bit. You will have to wait approximately 2 weeks for this tournament to resume. In the meantime feel free to discuss/predict the winners for the remaining preliminary rounds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> 2) Those who have multiple nominations and do not have to participate in the preliminaries are as follows
> 
> Sousuke Sagara (Fullmetal Panic)
> Kira YoshiKage (Jojo's bizarre adventure)
> ...


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> Okay, thanks for waiting.
> 
> First, apologies for the delay and recent events. Sassy made an oversight and while making the brackets/shuffling the contestants, some of them got lost in the process. We apologize for this and will be more careful from henceforth. So the plan from here on out is as such.
> 
> ...



Wait, I could have sworn that people like Naruto have multiple nominations. How come they have to go to prelims but others with multiple nominations don't?


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 8, 2018)

Great job @Araragi 

Noticed just one oversight. Spike Spiegel appears twice in your post. Not sure if he needs to participate in the prelims or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, I could have sworn that people like Naruto have multiple nominations. How come they have to go to prelims but others with multiple nominations don't?


I checked and you're right about naruto. I was handed the list and didn't do any handling myself so not sure about specifics.

If anyone sees any one else that are indeed double nominations but are in the preliminary bracket, let me know. 



Kinjin said:


> Great job @Araragi
> 
> Noticed just one oversight. Spike Spiegel appears twice in your post. Not sure if he needs to participate in the prelims or not.


gah, you're right. 

He will be replaced with another nomination.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2018)

That's stiff competition there between those left out characters. Oh boy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

all the 20+ left out characters are basically the very best/most known ones

and now half of them have to eliminate the other half


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

honestly I would just skip doing the prelims for those 24 and just chuck all of them straight into the next (current ?) phase


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

there's lots of terrible nominations like goku, madara, and vegeta. They should get kicked out asap


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

anyway thx for trying to salvage, but tournament ruined


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> all the 20+ left out characters are basically the very best/most known ones
> 
> and now half of them have to eliminate the other half



Yeah it's shady asf as to why there're the ones who were left out. If they weren't they would've faced competition against a variety of strong-weak characters, on a fair basis... this is p much sudden death shit.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

well, I don't mind putting them through but it's unfair to the other single nominations who had to work their way through the preliminaries. 

The same thing happened in the waifu preliminaries where many great characters got voted out early because they had one nomination. It's survival of the fittest for you.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 8, 2018)

Survival of the fittest in the latter stages...not the prelims which is used to weed out the strong from the weak. Sorry but this looks suspect as hell. Maybe some contrarian mod rigged this shit cuz he too cool for popular characters.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

As I said, I didn't make this list nor do I handle anything with this competition besides setting up sassy at the start. My opinion or actions have had no influence on the comp.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

just remake the whole thing


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

If by popular demand, I can take votes for those who want to add all those participants into the official tourney instead of putting them through preliminaries. It can be considered consolation for them being skipped out in the first place. 

Reply Yes or No if you want them to be added without needing to go through prelims. Tag whoever you know was interested in the tournament.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2018)

*Yes*


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> If by popular demand, I can take votes for those who want to add all those participants into the official tourney instead of putting them through preliminaries. It can be considered consolation for them being skipped out in the first place.


How many characters do you intend to have in the official tourney? 60 are already in through winning in the prelims.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> How many characters do you intend to have in the official tourney? 60 are already in through winning in the prelims.


It doesn’t really matter. It’s up to the sassy and I don’t think sassy has a specific number in mind.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 8, 2018)

I think we should add the ones who don't need to go through preliminaries


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 8, 2018)

the correct thing to do is actually neither of those options and instead just remove all the characters who missed the prelims


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> It doesn’t really matter. It’s up to the sassy and I don’t think sassy has a specific number in mind.


Tourney would go on forever though.

I'd suggest not to replace those you have as TBD on your list and move 6 more characters (Zoro and Sasuke for sure) to the official tourney so you'd need only 5 polls to finish the prelims.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 8, 2018)

That selective choice making wouldn’t be up to me and would have too much bias involved anyways.

And yes, I understand the tournament would go on for a while if we go with directly adding them. Which is why I called for a vote if people are willing to go that route.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 8, 2018)

Araragi said:


> That selective choice making wouldn’t be up to me and would have too much bias involved anyways.


I've counted all the nominations itt for the left out characters so there's no bias involved.

*4 nominations*

- Sousuke Sagara (Full Metal Panic)
- Escanor (Nanatsu no Taizai)
- Sasuke (Naruto)
*
3 nominations
*
- Itachi Uchiha (Naruto)
- Naruto (Naruto)
*
2 nominations*

- Yoshikage Kira (Diamond is unbreakable)
- Gray (Fairy Tail) 
- Sebastian (Black Butler)
- Charlotte Katakuri (One Piece)
- Vash the Stampede (Trigun)
- Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)

The rest had 1 vote each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (Jul 8, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I've counted all the nominations itt for the left out characters so there's no bias involved.
> 
> *4 nominations*
> 
> ...


----------



## Karma (Jul 8, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> I've counted all the nominations itt for the left out characters so there's no bias involved.
> 
> *4 nominations*
> 
> ...


----------



## Esdese (Jul 9, 2018)

the first step is to move this into the CB
the second step is to make the CB public again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masen (Jul 9, 2018)

Hei from DTB is extremely underrated.


----------



## Araragi (Jul 16, 2018)

@Kinjin has been enlisted as co-host to sassy. He will help keep the competition going and take care of the remaining preliminary rounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 16, 2018)

Yay kinjin will be awesome.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 16, 2018)

Good to hear that, he has been a very supportive participant.

Good luck and do your best


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing this resume.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 21, 2018)

Once again thanks @Araragi for the offer and for putting your trust in me.

The husbando tournament will resume today and polls will be open for 3 days. There are 5 polls remaining to finish the prelims.

I'd appreciate it if someone could PM me a list of the people who were included in the PM convo Sassy started concering the tourney so I can keep you updated when new threads are posted.


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 26, 2018)

I nominate Gaimon


----------



## Nataly (Jul 26, 2018)

I believe nominations have been closed


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 26, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I believe nominations have been closed


Correct, my secretary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 27, 2018)

Are you guys discriminating me on the basis that I am late?
This offends me!


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 7, 2018)

Today I learned what 'husbando' is via this thread and didn't know it existed.

MY ACNE HAS BEEN CLEANSED LMAO


----------



## Araragi (Aug 18, 2018)

current roster: 

were not a potential economic burden


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 30, 2018)

41 characters remain in the tourney. Since we've an odd number of characters left, the ones listed after the cut will be put in a poll against each other.

I'll resume the tourney next weekend. In the meantime feel free to discuss/predict the winners.


*Spoiler*: __ 



27 votes
Kamina​
25 votes
Zoro​
23 votes
Sasuke​
22 votes
Vegeta​
21 votes
Goku​
20 votes
Goku Black
Kakashi
Itachi​
19 votes
Mihawk​
18 votes
Gray Fullbuster
Vash the Stampede​
17 votes
Aizen
Minato
Shin-Ah
Hisoka​
16 votes
Doflamingo
Byakuya Kuchiki
Dante​
15 votes
Vegito (opponent got 13 votes)
Guts (11)
Katakuri (10)
Solid Snake (7)
Link (5)​
---------------------------

Maes Hughes (3)
Spike Spiegel (2)​
14 votes
Diarmuid
Crocodile
Ban
Law
Kisuke Urahara
Alucard​
13 votes
Gintoki
Sephiroth
Sanji​
12 votes
Escanor
Sebastian Michaelis
Toriko​
11 votes
Sousuke Sagara
Levi Ackermann​
10 votes
Mikoto Suoh​
8 votes
Makoto Tachibana​



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 30, 2018)

Why is Alucard not higher? Who doesn't want a husbando who is an immortal, an nobleman, a passionate protector of the household, towers over everyone, has hair that will make a shampoo model jealous, and _disturbingly _healthy teeth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Sep 30, 2018)

This is all a result of voting, can't argue with that. Well, not typically.
If your husbando is not in the top 3/5/10, it doesn't mean he can't win yet


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 2, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> 41 characters remain in the tourney. Since we've an odd number of characters left, the ones listed after the cut will be put in a poll against each other.
> 
> I'll resume the tourney next weekend. In the meantime feel free to discuss/predict the winners.
> 
> ...




Not even a bad list.

I expected some bad shit. 

Like natsu or some shit


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Oct 2, 2018)

Like i dont agree but i can see how kamina makes it as number 1.


----------



## Nataly (Oct 2, 2018)

I honestly thought Itachi would be in the top 3
But I am also biased when it comes down to that character


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 5, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Why is Alucard not higher? Who doesn't want a husbando who is an immortal, an nobleman, a passionate protector of the household, towers over everyone, has hair that will make a shampoo model jealous, and _disturbingly _healthy teeth?


Alucard approves of this message.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2018)

Araragi said:


> current roster:
> 
> were not a potential economic burden


Huh, who edited this post? The link to the bracket isn't there anymore.

Can you check? @Lewd  Not that it matters but curious.

hbd btw man


----------



## Lew (Nov 28, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Huh, who edited this post? The link to the bracket isn't there anymore.
> 
> Can you check? @Lewd  Not that it matters but curious.
> 
> hbd btw man



looks like it was edited some time ago since there's no history of it


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2018)

Lewd said:


> looks like it was edited some time ago since there's no history of it


Weird... it must have been recently as this was the fastest way for me to get access to the bracket and create the threads.

Thx.


----------



## Lew (Nov 28, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Weird... it must have been recently as this was the fastest way for me to get access to the bracket and create the threads.
> 
> Thx.





So you checked this out last time you made a round?

Araragi is banned so can't edit it and I haven't touched it. Either another mod with powers in here has or Mbxx added it to the blocked site. Can't see it being the latter since it usually says blocked domain instead of deleting it.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 28, 2018)

Lewd said:


> So you checked this out last time you made a round?
> 
> Araragi is banned so can't edit it and I haven't touched it. Either another mod with powers in here has or Mbxx added it to the blocked site. Can't see it being the latter since it usually says blocked domain instead of deleting it.


Yeah, the last round I did was on November 17th and I always went through that link as I'm too lazy to actually type it on my browser lol

Anyway, reposting again:

Chevy Volt


----------



## Lew (Nov 28, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, the last round I did was on November 17th and I always went through that link as I'm too lazy to actually type it on my browser lol
> 
> Anyway, reposting again:
> 
> Chevy Volt


weird


----------



## Courier Six (Dec 17, 2018)

A quick question but why isn’t there a change vote option on the polls


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2018)

@Kinjin so the other 4 that are left are Dante, Sephiroth, Zoro and Vegeta ?


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 18, 2018)

Courier Six said:


> A quick question but why isn’t there a change vote option on the polls


To avoid back and forth voting. If you want to change your vote just let me know.


Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Kinjin so the other 4 that are left are Dante, Sephiroth, Zoro and Vegeta ?


Yes.


----------

